
Microsoft researchers reach human parity in conversational speech recognition - dsr12
http://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2016/10/18/historic-achievement-microsoft-researchers-reach-human-parity-conversational-speech-recognition/
======
nojvek
I wonder when the day will come when human like speech recognition, object
recognition and muscle movement will have open source models running locally.

It's a fantastic achievement so far but the latency of interacting with
Siri/ok Google drives me mad.

------
secfirstmd
The NSA will be delighted...

